# Whatup?



## Brownielox (May 29, 2017)

Hey all,

So I'm being assigned to do a project for a class where I post in a blog/vlog at least once a week about something I'm passionate about. I'm really into sports and fitness, but I've recently also liked martial arts like kickboxing and muy thai, and I also have around 2 years of (amateur) submission grappling experience. So I thought, you know why not??

So yeah, that's pretty much it! I don't know how often I'll post here, but when I do, I'll be posting about my progress as far as my fitness goes, and hopefully about my beginnings in Jiu-Jitsu, depending on whether or not I can find a good training gym or not.

Anyways, just wanted to say hi before I randomly start posting my stuff in a little while

Peace! =D


----------



## Headhunter (May 30, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (May 30, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 30, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 30, 2017)

You might find yourself wanting to post more than once. Welcome!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 30, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm being assigned to do a project for a class where I post in a blog/vlog at least once a week about something I'm passionate about. I'm really into sports and fitness, but I've recently also liked martial arts like kickboxing and muy thai, and I also have around 2 years of (amateur) submission grappling experience. So I thought, you know why not??
> 
> ...



Welcome to MT!


----------



## CB Jones (May 30, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Buka (May 30, 2017)

Whatup, backatcha, girl. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brownielox (May 30, 2017)

WOW....I honestly did not expect this kind of response. I've never been the forum kind of person, so it's nice to see this kind of community! Thanks everyone for being so cool with me being here! =)


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 31, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward your input.  Care to enlighten us about what kind of class requires you to post here or other places?


----------



## Steve (May 31, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brownielox (May 31, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  Look forward your input.  Care to enlighten us about what kind of class requires you to post here or other places?



The class is called "Technical Writing," but the teacher's really chill (she's only like 3-4 years older than me) and wanted to incorporate multimedia into the class. So we had a choice of either using Tumblr, Blogspot, or other blog-type media. I figured not many people would care what I'd have to say on Tumblr or Blogspot, I chose to write here.

Speaking of which! What's the best way to attach a video file? I have this clip of me training kickboxing a few years back I wanna upload. 

Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2017)

How ya doin'......welcome to MT...


----------



## CB Jones (May 31, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> The class is called "Technical Writing," but the teacher's really chill (she's only like 3-4 years older than me) and wanted to incorporate multimedia into the class. So we had a choice of either using Tumblr, Blogspot, or other blog-type media. I figured not many people would care what I'd have to say on Tumblr or Blogspot, I chose to write here.
> 
> Speaking of which! What's the best way to attach a video file? I have this clip of me training kickboxing a few years back I wanna upload.
> 
> Thanks!



I think video would need to be embedded using YouTube.

Photos can be uploaded directly with the upload file button or linked through an image sharing site.


----------



## Brownielox (May 31, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I think video would need to be embedded using YouTube.
> 
> Photos can be uploaded directly with the upload file button or linked through an image sharing site.


Thanks! I'll see what I can do in the next few days


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> The class is called "Technical Writing," but the teacher's really chill (she's only like 3-4 years older than me) and wanted to incorporate multimedia into the class. So we had a choice of either using Tumblr, Blogspot, or other blog-type media. I figured not many people would care what I'd have to say on Tumblr or Blogspot, I chose to write here.
> 
> Speaking of which! What's the best way to attach a video file? I have this clip of me training kickboxing a few years back I wanna upload.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't thing I've never used videos on MT so I can't help you.  But I am sure someone who has will chime in to give you advice.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> The class is called "Technical Writing," but the teacher's really chill (she's only like 3-4 years older than me) and wanted to incorporate multimedia into the class. So we had a choice of either using Tumblr, Blogspot, or other blog-type media. I figured not many people would care what I'd have to say on Tumblr or Blogspot, I chose to write here.
> 
> Speaking of which! What's the best way to attach a video file? I have this clip of me training kickboxing a few years back I wanna upload.
> 
> Thanks!



You may not want to hear this, but my suggestion is this:  If you took the class you must have thought it would have some value for you.  I don't do Tumblr of BlogSpot and know nothing about them, but why not go to those areas like Tumblr or BlogSpot and make your entries so good people can't wait to see what you do next.  Excel at the difficult rather that just sitting back and gliding through the easy stuff.

Don't leave us to do so if at all possible.  We are always glad to see new people and learn from them as well as sharing what we have learned.


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 2, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> You may not want to hear this, but my suggestion is this:  If you took the class you must have thought it would have some value for you.  I don't do Tumblr of BlogSpot and know nothing about them, but why not go to those areas like Tumblr or BlogSpot and make your entries so good people can't wait to see what you do next.  Excel at the difficult rather that just sitting back and gliding through the easy stuff.
> 
> Don't leave us to do so if at all possible.  We are always glad to see new people and learn from them as well as sharing what we have learned.


I definitely won't leave as long as I'm welcomed here. I've gotten some good advice from a lot of people that I plan to use.



oftheherd1 said:


> I don't thing I've never used videos on MT so I can't help you.  But I am sure someone who has will chime in to give you advice.



Haha I got it down! I posted 2 videos asking for critique on my form on another topic


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 2, 2017)

welcome to mT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> I definitely won't leave as long as I'm welcomed here. I've gotten some good advice from a lot of people that I plan to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I got it down! I posted 2 videos asking for critique on my form on another topic



I'm glad you figured out something on this board.

As to being welcomed here, you already have been.  I'm sure you have noticed that like many other boards, it is moderated, but latitude is often given.  For the most part, martial artists are Type A personalities, so there may often be disagreements, and on occasions disagreements can bring out the worst in us.  But all that said, most of us are pretty nice as long as we also are treated nicely.


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 2, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> I'm glad you figured out something on this board.
> 
> As to being welcomed here, you already have been.  I'm sure you have noticed that like many other boards, it is moderated, but latitude is often given.  For the most part, martial artists are Type A personalities, so there may often be disagreements, and on occasions disagreements can bring out the worst in us.  But all that said, most of us are pretty nice as long as we also are treated nicely.



I've actually never really been a member of a forum/board lol. I'm still surprised I've figured out how to post stuff. But I like it here. I haven't even made my first blog post, which is what my assignment is, and I'm already enjoying the feedback I'm getting. I just can't wait to get back into the kickboxing and grappling game again.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 2, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> I've actually never really been a member of a forum/board lol. I'm still surprised I've figured out how to post stuff. But I like it here. I haven't even made my first blog post, which is what my assignment is, and I'm already enjoying the feedback I'm getting. I just can't wait to get back into the kickboxing and grappling game again.



Last person #5 is kinda a posting game but also a good place for just whatever is on your mind if you haven't checked it out.


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 2, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Last person #5 is kinda a posting game but also a good place for just whatever is on your mind if you haven't checked it out.



Definitely, will do! 

As far as posting media/pictures in blogs, are there any rules or limits? And how many people actually care about or read blogs? Just curious -- my grade doesn't depend on people responding to my blog lol


----------

